#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Ober, mag ik wat bestellen!

## Outline

> Dit wordt vast weer een discussie dat we allemaal roomser zijn dan de paus.



Ik ben in dit geval roomser dan de paus. Drink namelijk niet...

Toen ik vroeger in 'n disco werkte, was het normaal dat er (wat) gedronken. Had er zelf ook geen problemen mee, mits het wel verantwoord was en dus geen zuippartij werd. Heb ook van die collega's gehad. En ook die, diverse andere substantie's gebruikten...

Tegenwoordig ben ik er absoluut op tegen. Wat Mike zegt, tijdens het eten en na afloop 1 (maar dan ook echt 1 want anders is de grens gelijk weer zoek!) maar verder heb ik er een verdomde hekel aan als je tijdens een klus lekker staat te hijsen! Ook niet als je in een feesttent staat! Kun je niet naar je klant toe verkopen en, wat al eerder aangehaald is, wat als er wat gebeurt? Wie is dan verantwoordelijk?

Hetzelfde voor roken. Want waarom zou iemand die bij de productie betrokken is wel backstage mogen roken terwijl er in het HELE pand een rookverbod geldt? Wil je roken? Leuk, maar in je pauze en buiten het pand. En dan wel aan de achterkant waar de betalende klant niet jou ziet terwijl je je shot neemt. Kun je gewoon niet maken.

Dit zijn regels die bij mij gelden op het moment dat je met je werk begint totdat je klaar bent. En ook als je de bus/bakwagen nog naar de zaak mag sturen.

Iedereen die zich hier niet aan houdt, is wat mij betreft een amateur en moet heel snel een andere baan gaan zoeken! We werken in de entertaiment-industrie, dat betekent dat je klanten entertaint en niet jezelf. Iedereen die dat door heeft, mag aan juiste kant van het hek komen en van alle lusten en lasten die er bij horen genieten.

----------


## showband

nooit gerookt of gedronken op klus. Ook niet toen ik net begon. Doe het sinds 1982.

om mij heen alles zien gebeuren van een wijntje tegen de zenuwen bij een zangeres tot neusvleugelwintersport. 

Interessant verschijnsel:
100% nog nooit iemand tegengekomen die van _zichzelf_ vind dat het onverantwoord was of afdeed aan de kwaliteit. 
100% iedereen kent wel _anderen_ waarbij het onverantwoord was of afdeed aan de kwaliteit.

(het bekende 80% van de chauffeurs vind zichzelf beter rijden dan 80% van de chauffeurs.)

Ik vind de belangrijkste vragen de andere kant van de zaak: Hoe kan een werkgever / toezichthouder op een klus weten dat dat ene wijntje of biertje bij jou geen nadelige gevolgen zal gaan hebben? Hoe vergaat het de werkgever als na een ongeval de ARBO concludeert dat er gebiert werdt op de werkvloer?

Ik behoor bij de mensen die daarmee te maken hebben. En zou daar best de visie van de forumleden over willen weten.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat heeft met mentaliteit te maken. Ik geef toe, een biertje als iemand niet hoeft te breken, daar kan ik mee leven. Maar als iemand nog moet breken, en er gebeurd iets, hoe leg je dat uit aan de Arbo? Al is het nog maar 1 pilsje, je hebt alcohol in je bloed en dan ben je hoe dan ook schuldig. 
> 
> Al blijf ik er bij, dat het eigenlijk not done is.



Da's heel simpel uit te leggen: Meneer van de arbodienst, Ik heb één biertje op. :Big Grin: .
Ik hoef niet roomser dan de paus te worden, in het verkeer wordt één biertje nog als veilig geacht en ik ben er zelf ook van overtuigd dat één biertje te weinig alcohol bevat om een merkbare invloed op mij te hebben. :Cool: 
Zelfs een beetje hypocriet om wel over dat ene biertje te zeiken en het niet te hebben over de 20 urige werkdag die veel van ons erop hebben zitten wanneer ze nog ff die rig naar beneden halen, al eens aan gedacht hoe dat je helderheid beïnvloed? :EEK!:

----------


## showband

Wie heeft het er hier over gehad dat zij de 20 urige werkdag endorsen?

Maar op die voet vind ik dat je net zo goed je vrachtwagen mag overbelasten *want als je toch 20 uur achter elkaar werkt en aan het bier gaat kan dat er ook wel bij...*

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik vind de belangrijkste vragen de andere kant van de zaak: Hoe kan een werkgever / toezichthouder op een klus weten dat dat ene wijntje of biertje bij jou geen nadelige gevolgen zal gaan hebben? Hoe vergaat het de werkgever als na een ongeval de ARBO concludeert dat er gebiert werdt op de werkvloer?



Ik maak er duidelijk onderscheid in. Alleen schuiven of knoppen duwen -> geen probleem. Maar moet ik materieel verbouwen, inhangen, laden, lossen of rijden, dan is het gewoon een ander verhaal.

Als je alleen maar hoeft te bedienen is er immers iets minder risico voor de veiligheid van je werkvloer (mits je geen trekkenwand-operator bent), je maakt er hooguit een ruk klinkende of lelijke show van.  :Wink:

----------


## Lala

> je maakt er hooguit een ruk klinkende of lelijke show van.



Oh, en dat maakt jou niks uit? Dat is toch waar de klant voor betaald? 

En over die 20 urige werkdag. Klopt, het is al niet gezond, en als er dan ook nog alcohol bij komt, dan is het al helemaal niet gezond! Je kunt het gewoon niet verkopen naar je klant!

En misschien heb ik makkelijk praten, want ik drink niet, maar dat is wel mijn standpunt. Na afloop van de klus, als iemand niet meer de vrachtwagen hoeft te rijden, dan is eentje naar mijn mening ook geen probleem, maar tijdens... No way!

----------


## AH

Het schijnt dat bij ongeveer 20% van de ongevallen alcohol in het spel is.
Dit houdt dus in dat bij 80% van de ongevallen GEEN alcohol in het spel is.
Conclusie: snel alle nuchtere idioten van de werkvloer !  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Wat mijn mening over drank op klus betreft kan ik kort zijn en heb ik mij al verschillende keren over uitgelaten hier op het forum, not done. Ik ben zelf niet zo een bier drinker en ga liever voor wijn, whiskey of baco maar niet tijdens een klus. Wat is er toch mis met water, koffie, thee en frisdrank tijdens het werk?





> Als je alleen maar hoeft te bedienen is er immers iets minder risico  voor de veiligheid van je werkvloer (mits je geen trekkenwand-operator  bent), *je maakt er hooguit een ruk klinkende of lelijke show van*.



En na die ruk show ben jij je klant kwijt en een ander van ons een klant rijker. De markt filtert zichzelf waardoor de mensen met hart en ziel voor een klus en respect voor de opdrachtgever vanzelf overblijven.

----------


## Lala

> Dus je drinkt niet, uit eigen ervaring kun je dan moeilijk weten hoeveel invloed een biertje op je heeft. In het verkeer wordt 1 biertje op als veilig beschouwd. Waar baser je je mening dan op? Het komt me nogal dogmatisch over op deze manier.



Ik baseer mijn mening op dingen die ik om mij heen zie. 

Ik snap gewoon niet waarom er gedronken moet worden op klus. Na het werk kan ik begrijpen, maar tijdens... Waarom? Voor de smaak is bullshit, die kun je na het werk krijgen. Lijkt me niet dat mensen op een kantoor dat ook zeggen... "Ach, baas... Ik had zin in de smaak, dus ik drink eentje." En dan hebben die mensen geen feestgangers om zich heen, maar ze doen toch ook gewoon hun werk zonder drank?

Dus leg mij de *noodzaak* eens uit van drinken tijdens het werk?

----------


## showband

> Dus je drinkt niet, uit eigen ervaring kun je dan moeilijk weten hoeveel invloed een biertje op je heeft. *In het verkeer wordt 1 biertje op als veilig beschouwd.* Waar baser je je mening dan op? Het komt me nogal dogmatisch over op deze manier.



In het verkeer wordt 1 biertje op als veilig beschouwd?
ben je lid van de PVV of zo, dat je zulke uit de lucht gegrepen onzin uitkraamt?

de wetenschap, overheid, wet en verkeersdeskundigen zijn het eens dat in het verkeer 1 biertje al veiligheids risico's meebrengt.
-------------------------------------------------
"De effecten van alcohol
Alcohol heeft nadelige invloed op het rijgedrag door de volgende effecten:
    * Vertraagde reactiesnelheid;
    * Verslechtering van de motoriek, die slingerbewegingen veroorzaakt;
    * Correctie van slingerbewegingen ten gevolge van verslechtering van de motoriek heeft eveneens een nadelige invloed op de reactiesnelheid;
    * Versmalling van het blikveld (kokervisus), waardoor men niet meer ziet wat er naast de auto gebeurt;
    * Verslechtering van kleurwaarneming;
    * Verslechtering van het beoordelingsvermogen (zelfoverschatting). Hierdoor gaat men zich in het verkeer roekelozer gedragen en denkt men ook met alcohol op "nog best te kunnen rijden";
    * Sufheid en slaperigheid.
De mate waarin deze verschijnselen optreden verschilt per persoon, en is o.a. afhankelijk van de conditie, ethniciteit, en algemene mate van alcoholgebruik. Sommige Aziaten, oudere mensen en vrouwen zijn meestal gevoeliger voor alcohol, alcoholisten en zwaardere mensen weer minder. Daar staat tegenover dat een alcoholist weer veel meer zal drinken. *In het algemeen kan men stellen dat de effecten al bij een enkel glas merkbaar worden, en dat na twee glazen de kans op een ongeluk significant toeneemt.."*
------------------------------------------------- 

ga jij even zwaaien met de link naar een officiele pagina bij de overheid / artsen / politie / enz waar zij beweren dat *"
In het verkeer wordt 1 biertje op als veilig beschouwd?"

verder is het de "karaktermoord" die je op een zinnig kommentaar toepast stuitend.* Als iemand niet drinkt mag hij van jou niet een mening over alcohol in het verkeer hebben!  :EEK!:  In dat geval zouden mannen geen kinderen mogen opvoeden als het een dochter is. Want zij zijn zelf nooit een klein meisje geweest dus daar kunnen ze geen zinnige input over spuien..... :Cool:  Je hoeft geen drugs te gebruiken om te kunnen beslissen ervanaf te blijven.

Dit verhaal gaat puur over alcohol op de werkvloer en in het verkeer. En de onzin die je met de losse hand populair in de thread loopt te spuien in de vorm van feiten is heeeeeeeel erg! Dit is een belangrijk onderwerp namelijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Jemig, wat een flauwekul wordt er allemaal bijgehaald zeg.
Ik blijf het gewoon lekker bij dat ene biertje per klus houden, nog nooit een opdrachtgever meegemaakt die daar moeite mee heeft.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Simpel:
drank tijdens werk NOT DONE.

Je beseft niet dat 'anderen' al doe je de hele avond met 1 biertje je 'de hele avond hebben zien zuipen'.

Ik drink graag bier, en als ik ergens DJ op een feestje van vrienden, en mijn setje kan blijven staan!!! Dan drink ik ook lekker een paar biertjes, als ik met de auto ben NIET!
Op een klus van een 'klant' drink ik niet, hooguit het glaasje champagne om mee te proosten :Big Grin: .

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat mijn mening over drank op klus betreft kan ik kort zijn en heb ik mij al verschillende keren over uitgelaten hier op het forum, not done. Ik ben zelf niet zo een bier drinker en ga liever voor wijn, whiskey of baco maar niet tijdens een klus. Wat is er toch mis met water, koffie, thee en frisdrank tijdens het werk?
> 
> (...)
> 
> En na die ruk show ben jij je klant kwijt en een ander van ons een klant rijker. De markt filtert zichzelf waardoor de mensen met hart en ziel voor een klus en respect voor de opdrachtgever vanzelf overblijven.



Dat is een uitstralingskwestie. Als je zo dom bent om voor een grote klant aangeschoten achter je desk te gaan staan, dan heb je hooguit jezelf uiteindelijk omdat die klant niet terugkomt en je reputatie een deuk oploopt. Wil je dat doen, dan heb je het goede recht om daar zelf voor te kiezen, maar onschudige omstanders (publiek en collega's) worden er niet de dupe van.

Als ik voor een groot podium moet bouwen en schuiven zorg ik voor een professionele uitstraling. Op de verjaardag van mijn nichtje, die wat muziek wil hebben, en er maar 20 man komen die ik allemaal ken, doe ik logischerwijs wat relaxter.

Mijn standpunt was even puur ten aanzien van veiligheid. Ik breng niemand in gevaar als ik een verkeerd schuifje openzet of een verkeerd lichtstandje inschakel.

----------


## rick1993

> Het schijnt dat bij ongeveer 20% van de ongevallen alcohol in het spel is.
> Dit houdt dus in dat bij 80% van de ongevallen GEEN alcohol in het spel is.



En hoeveel procent van de verkeersdeelmers heeft dan alcohol op volgens jou? Laat me raden, minder dan 20% ???

----------


## vasco

> Dat is een uitstralingskwestie. Als je zo dom bent om voor een grote klant aangeschoten achter je desk te gaan staan, dan heb je hooguit jezelf uiteindelijk omdat die klant niet terugkomt en je reputatie een deuk oploopt. Wil je dat doen, dan heb je het goede recht om daar zelf voor te kiezen, maar onschudige omstanders (publiek en collega's) worden er niet de dupe van.



Je hebt wel eerst een (aantal) kleine klant(en) nodig als opstap naar die grote klant. Verpruts jij die kleine show zal de mond tot mond reclame ook slecht zijn naar een (eventuele) grote klant. Daarnaast zal er toch maar net onder dat foute schuifje bijvoorbeeld een laser zitten met alle gevolgen van dien. Wil je nu nog beweren dat schuiven en drukken geen gevaar kan opleveren voor publiek en omstanders?





> Als ik voor een groot podium moet bouwen en schuiven zorg ik voor een professionele uitstraling. Op de verjaardag van mijn nichtje, die wat muziek wil hebben, en er maar 20 man komen die ik allemaal ken, doe ik logischerwijs wat relaxter.
> 
> Mijn standpunt was even puur ten aanzien van veiligheid. Ik breng niemand in gevaar als ik een verkeerd schuifje openzet of een verkeerd lichtstandje inschakel.



Ik begrijp je punt wel maar met het oog op de doelgroep van dit forum, bedoelt voor de professionals in dit vak, telt die verjaardag van je nichtje met 20 man in deze even niet mee. Anders komen al die 14 jarige DJ's zich mengen dat ze dit op een feestje van vriendjes tijdens het draaien ook doen (een voorbeeld; Elders op dit forum verteld een DJ de volgende dag een kater te hebben en daarom was het een geslaagd feest  :Confused: ). Hier wordt gesproken over het serieus werken in deze branche en het gebruik van alcohol daarbij.

----------


## MusicXtra

Er wordt hier gedaan alsof je na één biertje niet meer in staat bent je werk goed te doen. Hallo!! We hebben het hier over *één* biertje :EEK!: , als dat ervoor zorgt dat je niet in staat bent een fatsoenlijke mix neer te zetten ben je dat ook echt niet zonder dat ene biertje.

----------


## Mach Facilities

Ook al drink je maar EEN enkel biertje, je bent aan het werk met alcohol in je lijf, en bij mijn weten is geen ENKELE opdrachtgever daar blij mee, en al zeker niet als hij de eventuele gevaren en revenuilles doorheeft.
Buiten dat, er wordt hier weleens beweerd, dat een enkel biertje geen invloed heeft, FOUT, ELKE VORM VAN ALCOHOL HEEFT INVLOED.

In de eerste instantie is je reactiesnelheid al minder, daarbij is je gehoor een stuk afgevlakt, en , je ritme is ook een stuk minder.
Dus ik ben van mening, dat als je dit werk professioneel doet, je gewoon tijdens je werk niet drinkt.

Toegegeven, er zijn discutabele kwesties, of je wel of niet mee zou mogen proosten, dmv een glaasje champagne, of iets dergelijks, maar ik ben nog nooit een opdrachtgever tegengekomen, die het me kwalijk nam dat ik tijdens mijn werk niet drink, WAAR OOK TER WERELD heeft men hierover dezelfde opvatting.
Soms ziet een opdrachtgever het door de vingers dat je een biertje drinkt, maar eerlijk is eerlijk, het liefst zou iedere opdrachtgever zien dat een werknemer tijdens de job niet drinkt.

My two cents......

Chris

----------


## Lala

Het gaat niet over dat iemand anders mixt oid, het gaat zich er gewoon om dat er gedronken word tijdens het werk.

----------


## Outline

Ik herhaal me zelf maar weer even:




> Iedereen die drinkt tijdens het werk, is wat mij betreft een amateur en moet heel snel een andere baan gaan zoeken!
> 
> We werken in de entertaiment-industrie, dat betekent dat je klanten entertaint en niet jezelf. Iedereen die dat door heeft, mag aan juiste kant van het hek komen en van alle lusten en lasten die er bij horen genieten.

----------


## sparky

> In het verkeer wordt 1 biertje op als veilig beschouwd?
> ben je lid van de PVV of zo, dat je zulke uit de lucht gegrepen onzin uitkraamt?
> 
> de wetenschap, overheid, wet en verkeersdeskundigen zijn het eens dat in het verkeer 1 biertje al veiligheids risico's meebrengt.
> -------------------------------------------------
> "De effecten van alcohol
> Alcohol heeft nadelige invloed op het rijgedrag door de volgende effecten:
>     * Vertraagde reactiesnelheid;
>     * Verslechtering van de motoriek, die slingerbewegingen veroorzaakt;
> ...



Zo, ben je klaar. Alles er uit gewerkt? Voel je je nu beter?

Ik ga niet op iets als dit reageren, ik voel alleen plaatsvervangende schaamte dat je iets als dit post op een openbaar forum. Als je een reactie wilt hebben mag je me mailen. Maar aan dit soort online viswijverij ga ik niet meedoen.


aan Lala: Jij zegt dat dit werk hetzelfde is al alle soorten werk. Dat is toch niet helemaal waar. Als ik een accountmanager ben voor Audi, kan ik ook niet met en 3/4 broek aankomen stevige bakkebaarden, zoals ik op veel klussen zelf wel doe. Als ik stratenmaker ben, heb ik een enorme radio met Frans Bauer erop aanstaan, daar zou menig collega in ons werk toch raar van opkijken. Wat in de ene arbeidscultuur geaccepteerd is, is dat niet noodzakelijkerwijs in de andere. Ik werk in meerdere takken van de geluidswereld en zelfs daartussen zijn grote verschillen in cultuur. Een Congres is iets anders dan een festival en een theater is iets anders dan een poppodium. Je zult mij op dat congres niet snel een biertje zien drinken. Maar in dat cafe met dat coverbandje, lust ik er best eentje. En dat heeft mij nog nooit problemen opgeleverd. 

Ik vind het prima dat iemand voor zichzelf beslist dat hij toch liever geen biertje drinkt, maar als ik prima functioneer, geen wet breek en aan het einde van de avond een tevreden klant en muzikanten heb (die zelf ook wel een biertje op hebben), vraag ik me af waarom mensen dan toch vinden dat zij hun persoonlijke keuze ook aan mij moeten opleggen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Een Congres is iets anders dan een festival en een theater is iets anders dan een poppodium. Je zult mij op dat congres niet snel een biertje zien drinken. Maar in dat cafe met dat coverbandje, lust ik er best eentje. En dat heeft mij nog nooit problemen opgeleverd.



Volgens mij zitten wij op één lijn.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> aan Lala: Jij zegt dat dit werk hetzelfde is al alle soorten werk. Dat is toch niet helemaal waar. Als ik een accountmanager ben voor Audi, kan ik ook niet met en 3/4 broek aankomen stevige bakkebaarden, zoals ik op veel klussen zelf wel doe. Als ik stratenmaker ben, heb ik een enorme radio met Frans Bauer erop aanstaan, daar zou menig collega in ons werk toch raar van opkijken. Wat in de ene arbeidscultuur geaccepteerd is, is dat niet noodzakelijkerwijs in de andere. Ik werk in meerdere takken van de geluidswereld en zelfs daartussen zijn grote verschillen in cultuur. Een Congres is iets anders dan een festival en een theater is iets anders dan een poppodium. Je zult mij op dat congres niet snel een biertje zien drinken. Maar in dat cafe met dat coverbandje, lust ik er best eentje. En dat heeft mij nog nooit problemen opgeleverd. 
> 
> Ik vind het prima dat iemand voor zichzelf beslist dat hij toch liever geen biertje drinkt, maar als ik prima functioneer, geen wet breek en aan het einde van de avond een tevreden klant en muzikanten heb (die zelf ook wel een biertje op hebben), vraag ik me af waarom mensen dan toch vinden dat zij hun persoonlijke keuze ook aan mij moeten opleggen.



Alsof ik het zelf geschreven heb. :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Een draadje ergernissen leidt een eigen leven, goeie discussie, maar verdiend zijn eigen plaats. Bij deze!

De reacties over alcohol gebruik uit de ergernissen top 10 naar dit onderwerp verplaatst.

----------


## Koen van der K

Vermakend te volgen hoe ieder z'n principes verdedigt ... 'n eindeloze "discussie" wat mij betreft waarin je met 'n beetje wil eenieders keuze best kan inleven en respecteren. 
Maar dat schijnt nogal moeilijk te zijn met principekwesties ... beetje jammer.

Battle ze ...

----------


## @lex

> Wie heeft het er hier over gehad dat zij de 20 urige werkdag endorsen?
> 
> Maar op die voet vind ik dat je net zo goed je vrachtwagen mag overbelasten *want als je toch 20 uur achter elkaar werkt en aan het bier gaat kan dat er ook wel bij...*



Bovenstaande voorbeelden zijn helaas soms 'zoals het gaat', onvoorziene tegenslagen (hoewel de vrachtwagen al vaker een gecaulculeerd risico is). Drank gebruiken is wat mij betreft van een andere orde. In ieder  gevaal geen voldongen feit, maar iets waar je voor kiest.

Ben blij van de blauwe knop te zijn! Ik weet niet eens wat ik mis als ik geen alcohol drink, door geen  alcohol te drinken!

@lex

----------


## qvt

> aan Lala: Jij zegt dat dit werk hetzelfde is al alle soorten werk. Dat is toch niet helemaal waar. Als ik een accountmanager ben voor Audi, kan ik ook niet met en 3/4 broek aankomen stevige bakkebaarden, zoals ik op veel klussen zelf wel doe. Als ik stratenmaker ben, heb ik een enorme radio met Frans Bauer erop aanstaan, daar zou menig collega in ons werk toch raar van opkijken. Wat in de ene arbeidscultuur geaccepteerd is, is dat niet noodzakelijkerwijs in de andere. Ik werk in meerdere takken van de geluidswereld en zelfs daartussen zijn grote verschillen in cultuur. Een Congres is iets anders dan een festival en een theater is iets anders dan een poppodium. Je zult mij op dat congres niet snel een biertje zien drinken. Maar in dat cafe met dat coverbandje, lust ik er best eentje. En dat heeft mij nog nooit problemen opgeleverd. 
> 
> Ik vind het prima dat iemand voor zichzelf beslist dat hij toch liever geen biertje drinkt, maar als ik prima functioneer, geen wet breek en aan het einde van de avond een tevreden klant en muzikanten heb (die zelf ook wel een biertje op hebben), vraag ik me af waarom mensen dan toch vinden dat zij hun persoonlijke keuze ook aan mij moeten opleggen.



En zo is het maar net  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

> Een draadje ergernissen leidt een eigen leven, goeie discussie, maar verdiend zijn eigen plaats. Bij deze!
> 
> De reacties over alcohol gebruik uit de ergernissen top 10 naar dit onderwerp verplaatst.



Fijn dat je het even meld. Begon namelijk al erg aan mezelf te twijfelen over wanneer ik dit topic dan begonnen was...

----------


## @lex

> Fijn dat je het even meld. Begon namelijk al erg aan mezelf te twijfelen over wanneer ik dit topic dan begonnen was...



Ja, en beginnen met een quote. Ik snapte hem ook even niet meer!

@lex

----------


## Outline

> Ja, en beginnen met een quote. Ik snapte hem ook even niet meer!
> 
> @lex



Dat vond ik helemaal het toppunt! Maar je kunt met knippen en plakken een qoute zeker meenemen omdat dit gebaseerd is op postcount binnen het forum.

Voorbeeldje uit het compacte rackjes-topic van Whitefarmer:





> @ outline:
> 
> Now that is what i call COMPACT!!
> 
> Ik had al wel bedacht om bij mijn tape-rackje het connectorpaneel van de mixer naar onder te kantelen, zodat ik 'achter' de mixer nog 2 he extra ruimte heb (voor galmpje). Maar zoals jij hebt gedaan, de mic ontvangers/iem naar de achterkant is ook een slimme oplossing. (ga ik zeker onthouden).



Het kan dus wel...

----------


## showband

> Zo, ben je klaar. Alles er uit gewerkt? Voel je je nu beter?
> 
> Ik ga niet op iets als dit reageren, ik voel alleen plaatsvervangende schaamte dat je iets als dit post op een openbaar forum. Als je een reactie wilt hebben mag je me mailen. Maar aan dit soort online viswijverij ga ik niet meedoen.



ga ik er nog even wel over door.
Of je nu drinken wel of niet acceptabel vind op het werk reageer ik hier wel op.

Waar ik op reageer is de door jou toegepaste reactie methode. Die helaas erg populair aan het worden is.

1) Dat je als een feit presenteert dat het een algemeen aanvaardbaar principe is dat 1 biertje in het verkeer "als veilig wordt beschouwd" terwijl dat dus aperte onzin is. Onzin over autorijden als feiten toepassen om je mening te verdedigen in een onderwerp wat niet over autorijden gaat maar over de werkvloer.

2) Dat je iemand die kennelijk de keuze maakt niet te drinken *DAAROM*  van een discussie diskwalificeert over de keuze wel / niet te drinken...  :EEK!: 

Dat soort gesprekstechnieken in een onderwerp plaatsen waar drinken en (soms zelfs) gevaarlijk werk samen besproken worden maakt me laaiend.

Liever viswijf dan Wilders. Die houden zich bij de feiten. <--- _dit is dan mijn stukje karaktermood (door associatie)_

----------


## mvdmeulen

persoonlijk lust ik best een biertje op zijn tijd MAAR niet voor, tijdens en in sommige gevallen na het werk.
dit vanwege het feit dat ik merk dat als ik gedronken(iets met alcohol) mijn concentratie vermogen achteruit gaat wat absoluut niet wenselijk is tijdens de opbouw/show/afbouw/tijdens de rit naar huis.
we zijn immers met zijn alle verantwoordelijk voor een veilig verloop van de show en ik ben van mening dat je op het moment van alcoholische inname een stukje op veiligheid inboet.

ook als ik merk dat ik echt moe ben na de afbouw en er word gevraagd of ik nog een biertje lust dan bedank ik omdat ik ook nog naar huis moet
dan trek ik er liever thuis op de bank nog eentje open(is misschien minder gezellig maar in mijn optiek wel veiliger)

gr

mark

----------


## mhsounds

Persoonlijk hangt er meestal tijdens feesten zo'n bierlucht dat ik tijdens het operaten niet eens zin meer heb in drank...
En tenzij je in een bierbrouwerij werkt vind ik drank tijdens het werk eigenlijk niet kunnen, bij ons ivm op en afbouw, je bent daar meestal niet in je eentje.

Maar ik heb weer een cafeïne addiction, afijn!

----------


## @lex

> Dat vond ik helemaal het toppunt! Maar je kunt met knippen en plakken een qoute zeker meenemen omdat dit gebaseerd is op postcount binnen het forum.
> 
> Voorbeeldje uit het compacte rackjes-topic van Whitefarmer:
> 
> Het kan dus wel...



Ja dat wist ik ook wel, heb zelf al wel eens iemand met zijn eigen woorden uit een ander topic geconfronteerd. Maar het is denk ik de eerste keer dat iemand midden in een betoog als reactie op een quote een topic start!

Leuk!

@lex

----------


## w00Dy

Nooit alcohol tijdens een klus.

Voor velen is het wereldje een semi-prof of professionele bezigheid. Aan de band drink je niet, op kantoor drink je ook niet.

Bovendien erger ik me enorm aan dronken mensen die nog op de vloer staan en niet naar huis willen als ik moet afbouwen.

----------


## sparky

> Liever viswijf dan Wilders. Die houden zich bij de feiten. <--- _dit is dan mijn stukje karaktermood (door associatie)_




Als je een post plaatst waarin je dit soort dingen achterwege laat, zal ik er op reageren. Dit is triest, laag,dient geen enkel doel en is bovendien ontzettend kinderachtig.

----------


## rinus bakker

Laten we een analogie met de stoplichten erin gooien:
géén biertje (geen alkohol-promillage)                 = rijden door groen
één biertje (onder toegelaten alkohol-promillage)  = rijden door oranje
veel biertjes (hoger dan toegelaten promillage)     = rijden door rood.

En dan kun je je daarna afvragen:
- Is rijden door groen altijd 100% veilig?
- Is rijden door rood altijd 100% onveilig?

En kennelijk zijn er sinds Darwin genoeg genetische verschillen tussen de Europeanen om per land andere promillages vast te stellen....
Hetzelfde geldt voor leeftijdsgrenzen:
in de VS mag je wel 
op je 16e achter het stuur van een auto,
op je 18e achter een mitrailleur (staan) - of in de porno (liggen),
maar pas
op je 21e in de kroeg komen / aan de alkohol.
LOL

En waar de een prima een biertje kan hebben bij het eten,
kan een ander misschien niet stoppen bij één,
dus wordt het voor het gemak maar voor iedereen verboden. 
Een heel typische oplossing voor dat deel van de wereld 
dat zegt juist de individuele vrijheid te willen verdedigen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Joh Rinus, wat kun jij ongelovelijk knap een betoog schrijven zonder je mening over het onderwerp duidelijk te maken.

Iemand timmert (onder invloed van drank, drugs of vermoeidheid) een grid in elkaar om dit vervolgens boven publiek te hangen, mag dat wat jou betrefd?
Als ik denk aan "risico = kans * gevolg" dan vind ik dat je er alles aan moet doen om de factor kans te beperken.

Ik eis van mijn collega's dat ze nuchter hun werk doen. Drinken mag na afloop als we 100% klaar zijn. Overigens eis ik hetzelfde van de 2 bandjes die ik vast mix en wat blijkt (oa uit opnames)... ze zijn sinds het verbod op alcohol op de bühne veel constanter gaan spelen. Einde van de show klinkt nu tenminste strakker dan het begin. 

Als ik een, voor mij, onbekende band mix maak ik er wel een opmerking over, maar is het hun eigen keuze.. (kans is groot, maar de gevolgen niet immens dus een aanvaardbaar risico)

----------


## MusicXtra

Een grid in elkaar timmeren en vervolgens boven publiek hangen is wel ff een ander soort werk dan een suppie/toppie, mengtafel, montortjes, etc. neerzetten.
Bij de eerste heb je een enorme verantwoording en ben ik het er helemaal mee eens dat ieder biertje er één teveel is. Bij de eerste is de kans op ernstige ongevallen aanzienlijk kleiner en vind ik dat één biertje over de hele avond gewoon moet kunnen.

----------


## moderator

@SoundofSilence en @ Rinus,
Volgens mij is het punt wat Rinus maakt in zijn betoog dat "we" niet voor iemand anders moeten oordelen maar dat een ieder zelf verantwoordelijk is voor zijn/haar daden.

Zoals ik het tot op heden ervaren heb zijn de mooiste composities en ook hedendaagse muzikale werken tot stand gekomen onder invloed van een of meerdere stimulantia ( laat ik het maar algemeen en veelomvattend zeggen).

Hiermee wil ik niet aangeven dat ik ladderzat mijn werk doe, evenmin dat ik gebruik van drank of geestverruimende middelen stimuleer.

In hoeverre drank normaal is en geaccepteerd wordt: op de werkvloer in ons bedrijf niet.

----------


## Gast1401081

nu we het er toch over hebben : 
hier in de toko = 0 promille de eis. 
Zuipen doe je maar in je eigen tijd, en als je drinkt op je werk, dan was dat dus geen werk = geen loon op die klus. 
Idem voor de overige geestverruimers, hard of soft.

----------


## hardstyle

Dat noem ik pas aanpakken, leren ze het ook meteen, en zullen ze dus niet aan beginnen. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> nu we het er toch over hebben : 
> hier in de toko = 0 promille de eis. 
> Zuipen doe je maar in je eigen tijd, en als je drinkt op je werk, dan was dat dus geen werk = geen loon op die klus. 
> Idem voor de overige geestverruimers, hard of soft.



Zit nog wel een subtiel verschil tussen zuipen en één biertje. :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Er is maar 1 ding duidelijk, '0' (null).

Er zijn maar heeeel weinig mensen die echt maar 1 biertje kunnen drinken!!

.. sorry, ja JIJ bent natuurlijk 1 van die weinigen.

Als ze je met een biertje zien is dat altijd: 'dit is mijn eerste biertje'.!!!

ZERO tolerance is the word!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Vind het altijd bijzonder onprofessioneel overkomen als je met een biertje in je handen "aan het werk" bent. Meeste "serieuze" bedrijven tolereren dan ook echt geen bier tijdens werktijd!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Joh Rinus, wat kun jij ongelovelijk knap een betoog schrijven zonder je mening over het onderwerp duidelijk te maken.
> 
> 2) Iemand timmert (onder invloed van drank, drugs of vermoeidheid) een grid in elkaar om dit vervolgens boven publiek te hangen, mag dat wat jou betrefd?
> 
> 3) Als ik denk aan "risico = kans * gevolg" dan vind ik dat je er alles aan moet doen om de factor kans te beperken.
> 
> 4) Ik eis van mijn collega's dat ze nuchter hun werk doen. Drinken mag na afloop als we 100% klaar zijn. 
> 
> 5) Overigens eis ik hetzelfde van de 2 bandjes die ik vast mix en wat blijkt (oa uit opnames)... ze zijn sinds het verbod op alcohol op de bühne veel constanter gaan spelen. Einde van de show klinkt nu tenminste strakker dan het begin.



1) Mijn betoog ging over wat er beweerd werd dat er in "de wet" zou staan. 

2) Nee. Maar ik kan niet beweren dat het nooit gebeurd is. 
Ook ik heb mijn 'cowboy-jaren'  :EEK!:  gehad. En zeker als je er vermoeiheid bij gaat betrekken ... er zijn wel eens wat nachtjes 'bij ingeschoten'.
Met dat risico op overmatig veel uren - dan kan deze sector wel stoppen. 
Achter het stuur in slaap dreigen te vallen? Gebeurt nooit in ons vak?

3) 'alles'? Hou je ook de urentellers (?) bij in de ruggen van de crew? 
Alles bestaat niet. 

4) En dan hebben we na afloop een biertje op. En hoe gaan (rijden?) we dan naar huis? Daar laat zelfs "de wetgever" nog een biertje toe.

5) Ik vrees dat je daarmee een forse beperking in potentieel werk riskeert.
Al deel ik de mening dat een 'te' veel aan vloeibaar, gasvorm, poeders, pillen enz. de kwaliteit van de muziek niet ten goede komt.
Maar als je daarover later begint tegen de muzikant zal hij je glashard het tegendeel vertellen. 
Knetterstoned of straalbezopen - het ontneemt een heldere blik op de objectieve realiteit.
Maar ook weer:
als alle muziek die ooit geschreven/gespeeld werd onder invloed van (vul maar in) nu zo maar zou verdwijnen, dan houden we erg veel lege vakken in de kasten/kisten/winkels/downloads.......

'een biertje' bij het avondeten is iets wezenlijk anders dan 
'een biertje' bij het ontbijt!
Maar na een feestelijke nacht (buiten het werk bedoel ik dan) 
komt het ook daar soms wel eens op neer.   :Big Grin:  

Roomser dan de Paus, dat kan ook de huidige Paus niet meer volhouden.
"Wie zonder zonden is ..."

----------


## rinus bakker

> Vind het altijd bijzonder onprofessioneel overkomen als je met een biertje in je handen "aan het werk" bent. Meeste "serieuze" bedrijven tolereren dan ook echt geen bier tijdens werktijd!



Om Mac iets te parafraseren:
voor werken heb je vrijwel altijd 2 handen nodig.
Zit er in 1 daarvan een biertje = dat is dus 50% verlaging van het loon. :Cool:

----------


## Mark-LED

Waar ik erg benieuwd naar ben: uit welke provincie komen jullie en in welke provincie zitten jullie opdrachtgevers?

Ik heb namelijk sterk de indruk dat er in het oosten en zuiden nog wel eens een biertje gedronken wordt tijdens de show, maar dat dat in het westen en noorden absoluut niet gebeurd. Dat zal dan wel met de mentaliteit te maken hebben die er heerst, en ook voor een deel aan de opdrachtgever ("biertje jongens?"), maar desalniettemin bespeur ik toch enige vorm van verdeling.

Toen ik nog verhuur deed dronk ik nooit tijdens. Hooguit een of twee tijdens het eten, maar ook dat was meer uitzondering dan regel. Na afloop dronk ik er altijd nog wel eentje mee, maar vaak ook niet. Hing er een beetje van af hoe ik me voelde en hoe ver ik nog terug moest in de auto of bakwagen. Als ik echter een disco'tje draaide in het plaatselijke cafe maakte 't me allemaal niks uit, de opdrachtgever en de gasten ook niet trouwens.

Roken daarentegen: zodra je in de buitenlucht bent om een trailer te lossen of laden, vind ik het prima om een sigaret op te steken. Tijdens show betekend niet roken, behalve in feesttenten of cafe's waar toch al gerookt wordt. Maar backstage roken of tijdens show weglopen om te roken is dan weer not-done. Tijdens bouw of breek vind ik roken ook geen probleem, mits de locatie het toestaat en er meer mensen roken. Anders gewoon even naar buiten, beetje doorroken en weer aan de slag.

Benadeling ten opzichte van niet rokers? Mwoah, gewoon doorwerken en niet zeiken als die mensen een keer vaker een glas drinken pakken.

Daar ik geen verhuur meer doe is bovenstaande gebaseerd op wat ik toentertijd hanteerde voor mezelf en collega's die namens mij op pad waren. Op installatie is 't gewoon roken tijdens de pauzes, of even een keer extra naar de bus om wat te pakken en tegelijkertijd een sigaretje op te steken.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Waar ik erg benieuwd naar ben: uit welke provincie komen jullie en in welke provincie zitten jullie opdrachtgevers?



Heeft helemaal niets met de provincie te maken.... Dat heeft met de persoon zelf te maken. Laten we het niet moeilijker maken dan dat het is. Men kan altijd NEE zeggen! Heb niet het idee dat je alle provincies kent.

Vaak hebben mensen die een Zero Tolerance beleidt erop nahouden een dramatische ervaring met drank meegemaakt, ik begrijp dat wel. Maar goed een beetje leven en laten leven.

Waar ik meer moeite mee heb zijn de mannen die voor een paar weken in een theater de rigging erin knopen en zich in die periode elke avond bezatten in het hotel (want ja ze zijn van huis... de rem is eraf) en vervolgens om 7 uur 's ochtends denken dat ze nuchter zijn......

----------


## geenstijl21

Leuk artikeltje  :Big Grin: : Elsevier.nl - Economie - Werknemers Carlsberg eisen meer bier tijdens werktijd

PS: voordat ik van alles naar mijn hoofd krijg: Ik drink nooit tijdens het werk.

----------

